# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Do you have a lot of extra cash?

## poolguywindsor

sunwing.ca 



Home Last minute vacations Last minute discounted flights Discounted hotels Discounted car rentals Cruise Weddings Travel guides E-tickets 


  Welcome  Sign in  |  Win a holiday | Flight status  | Sign up for flight notifications   











Your package details 
 Departing from Toronto Departure date Fri. Dec 27, 2013 Supplier Sunwing Vacations 
 Going to Negril Return date Mon. Jan 06, 2014 Airline Sunwing Airlines - Champagne Flights 







Azul Sensatori Negril By Karisma 
Norman Manley Boulevard, Negril, Jamaica 

Star rating  



Azul Sensatori Negril By Karisma 

Destination: Jamaica  View map   View more info  

 Escape to the turquoise waters and smooth white sands of Jamaica’s Negril coast when you stay at the all inclusive Azul Sensatori Negril By Karisma, the first Azul Sensatori hotel in Jamaica. Enjoy premium beverages, daily activities, a top-quality kids club, fun-filled entertainment, access to a fully equipped fitness centre, concierge service, and more! This family friendly resort is a hit with the kids, with the Splash Park, special pool and play areas, activities and games, it keeps each age group engaged and entertained. Kayak along the azure waters of the Caribbean, enjoy a full-body massage, and spend quality time in the warm, Jamaican sun. A wonderful selection of accommodation categories are available for honeymooners, families, and couples, featuring stylish furnishings, great amenities, and your choice of ocean views, wrap-around balconies, or beachfront locations. Indulge in the Gourmet Inclusive program with sumptuous international dishes and local favourites, served up at the buffet-style or a la carte restaurants at this luxury resort. Whether you are seeking the best honeymoon packages, a fun-filled family vacation, or a quick getaway to this tropical destination, Jamaica’s Azul Sensatori Negril By Karisma has it all!  
 Location: • Beachfront 
 Property Amenities : • 130 Room(s) • 3 Pool(s) • Spa ($) • Kids Club • 5 Restaurant(s) • 4 Bar(s) ...  View more info  




  Selected departure date  

 Fri.
Dec. 27 
$10855  



 Package includes Flight + Hotel + Transfers Save up to $220 on this vacation! 


 2 Bedroom Oceanfront Suite 
 Meal plan: All Inclusive 
 Supplier: Sunwing Vacations 
 Airline: Sunwing Airlines - Champagne Flights 



Now $10855 Reg. $11075.00 
+ taxes $390 





 Please complete the following  


 1. Select room occupancy 
1 adult 1 room 2 adults 1 room 2 adults 1 child 3 adults 1 child 3 adults 1 room 4 adults 1 room 4 adults 2 rooms 2 adults 2 children 2 adults 3 children 6 adults 2 rooms 6 adults 3 rooms  

 2. Enter age(s) of each traveller 











All prices are per person and are based on double occupancy. Taxes not included. To confirm availability and final pricing you MUST proceed to Step 3, by clicking Confirm Price & Availability. The price shown at Step 3 constitutes the final guaranteed price and prevails over any other price. Room, with car packages do not include local fees such as government taxes; airport concession fees or drop off fees. Quebec residents: For Quebec residents, prices exclude the contribution to the Travel Agents' clients Compensation Fund of $2.00 per $1,000 of travel services purchased through one of our appointed travel agencies, which will be added to your invoice. All prices are valid for new bookings only for the dates shown. The prices shown reflect rates of the day and are subject to change at any time without prior notice. The prices contained on this website are valid if you purchase the services described during your current web session. However, please note that if you leave the website without making a booking, the prices may be different the next time you visit our site. Disney Resort Packages do not include a car, except for the Walt Disney World Dolphin and Walt Disney World Swan 






Home | About us | Customer Service FAQs | Contact us | Privacy policy | Vacances Sunwing  


Accessibility Policy | Sunwing Airlines | Cheap vacations | Cheap flights | Hotel deals  


Taxes and fees breakdown | Sunwing Airlines Optional Services | Terms and Conditions | Site map  

 Click for the BBB Business Review of this Tours - Operators & Promoters in Etobicoke ON    






      <img height="1" width="1" border="0" src="http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/viewthroughconversion/999010461/?frame=0&random=1377406257341&cv=7&fst=13774062573  41&num=1&fmt=1&label=7_UPCOu7rgMQneGu3AM&guid=ON&u  _h=600&u_w=1024&u_ah=560&u_aw=1024&u_cd=24&u_his=3  &u_tz=-240&u_java=true&u_nplug=0&u_nmime=0&ref=http%3A//shopping.sunwing.ca/cgi-bin/resultspackage.cgi&url=http%3A//shopping.sunwing.ca/cgi-bin/input-verifforf.cgi&frm=0" />

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yes you can stay at the remodeled Seashore Bay this new year its on sale for only $10,855 per person! 

It looks like it will be nice,but

----------


## Melody

nope. It is a two bedroom suite, but is that price pp????!!!

----------


## Melody

oh, I see it is pp....seriously???  That's got to be an error, right?

----------


## poolguywindsor

That was the highest room category, but that's the price per person, her










sunwing.ca 



Home Last minute vacations Last minute discounted flights Discounted hotels Discounted car rentals Cruise Weddings Travel guides E-tickets 


  Welcome  Sign in  |  Win a holiday | Flight status  | Sign up for flight notifications   











Your package details 
 Departing from Toronto Departure date Fri. Dec 27, 2013 Supplier Sunwing Vacations 
 Going to Negril Return date Fri. Jan 03, 2014 Airline Sunwing Airlines - Champagne Flights 







Azul Sensatori Negril By Karisma 
Norman Manley Boulevard, Negril, Jamaica 

Star rating  



Azul Sensatori Negril By Karisma 

Destination: Jamaica  View map   View more info  

 Escape to the turquoise waters and smooth white sands of Jamaica’s Negril coast when you stay at the all inclusive Azul Sensatori Negril By Karisma, the first Azul Sensatori hotel in Jamaica. Enjoy premium beverages, daily activities, a top-quality kids club, fun-filled entertainment, access to a fully equipped fitness centre, concierge service, and more! This family friendly resort is a hit with the kids, with the Splash Park, special pool and play areas, activities and games, it keeps each age group engaged and entertained. Kayak along the azure waters of the Caribbean, enjoy a full-body massage, and spend quality time in the warm, Jamaican sun. A wonderful selection of accommodation categories are available for honeymooners, families, and couples, featuring stylish furnishings, great amenities, and your choice of ocean views, wrap-around balconies, or beachfront locations. Indulge in the Gourmet Inclusive program with sumptuous international dishes and local favourites, served up at the buffet-style or a la carte restaurants at this luxury resort. Whether you are seeking the best honeymoon packages, a fun-filled family vacation, or a quick getaway to this tropical destination, Jamaica’s Azul Sensatori Negril By Karisma has it all!  
 Location: • Beachfront 
 Property Amenities : • 130 Room(s) • 3 Pool(s) • Spa ($) • Kids Club • 5 Restaurant(s) • 4 Bar(s) ...  View more info  




  Selected departure date  

 Fri.
Dec. 27 
$4235  



 Package includes Flight + Hotel + Transfers Save up to $220 on this vacation! 


 Deluxe Oceanview 
 Meal plan: All Inclusive 
 Supplier: Sunwing Vacations 
 Airline: Sunwing Airlines - Champagne Flights 



Now $4235 Reg. $4455.00 
+ taxes $390 





 Please complete the following  


 1. Select room occupancy 
1 adult 1 room 2 adults 1 room 2 adults 1 child 3 adults 1 child 3 adults 1 room 4 adults 1 room 4 adults 2 rooms 2 adults 2 children 2 adults 3 children 6 adults 2 rooms 6 adults 3 rooms  

 2. Enter age(s) of each traveller 











All prices are per person and are based on double occupancy. Taxes not included. To confirm availability and final pricing you MUST proceed to Step 3, by clicking Confirm Price & Availability. The price shown at Step 3 constitutes the final guaranteed price and prevails over any other price. Room, with car packages do not include local fees such as government taxes; airport concession fees or drop off fees. Quebec residents: For Quebec residents, prices exclude the contribution to the Travel Agents' clients Compensation Fund of $2.00 per $1,000 of travel services purchased through one of our appointed travel agencies, which will be added to your invoice. All prices are valid for new bookings only for the dates shown. The prices shown reflect rates of the day and are subject to change at any time without prior notice. The prices contained on this website are valid if you purchase the services described during your current web session. However, please note that if you leave the website without making a booking, the prices may be different the next time you visit our site. Disney Resort Packages do not include a car, except for the Walt Disney World Dolphin and Walt Disney World Swan 






Home | About us | Customer Service FAQs | Contact us | Privacy policy | Vacances Sunwing  


Accessibility Policy | Sunwing Airlines | Cheap vacations | Cheap flights | Hotel deals  


Taxes and fees breakdown | Sunwing Airlines Optional Services | Terms and Conditions | Site map  

 Click for the BBB Business Review of this Tours - Operators & Promoters in Etobicoke ON    






      <img height="1" width="1" border="0" src="http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/viewthroughconversion/999010461/?frame=0&random=1377407310086&cv=7&fst=13774073100  86&num=1&fmt=1&label=7_UPCOu7rgMQneGu3AM&guid=ON&u  _h=600&u_w=1024&u_ah=560&u_aw=1024&u_cd=24&u_his=6  &u_tz=-240&u_java=true&u_nplug=0&u_nmime=0&ref=http%3A//shopping.sunwing.ca/cgi-bin/resultspackage.cgi&url=http%3A//shopping.sunwing.ca/cgi-bin/input-verifforf.cgi&frm=0" />        


e is the least expensive!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Only $4235 for regular ocean view room,lol

----------


## nutz4travel

Holy $#!^  :EEK!: 

I thought that was a typo at first - hard to believe people will actually pay that much...

----------


## poolguywindsor

Its more than Couples,  Hedonism, right up there in the Beaches price range!

----------


## Lady Jane

Yikes! Sandy Bay Barbados maybe but not there for that price

----------


## Hussyband

Good lord.  I am flying first class, have a week in a 2 bedroom ccottage at tensing, then a week in a suite at couples and did not pay that much.

----------


## Beebeluv

my entire 2 weeks is less than 3000 thats just crazy... like wen obama went to africa for vaca and spent 4 mil.

----------


## gailnegril

That's 6 months at Treehouse ! In a kitchen

----------


## Hussyband

> That's 6 months at Treehouse ! In a kitchen


Yeah, but who wants to sleep in a kitchen?? (I kid, I know what you meant)

----------


## gailnegril

Funny I love the humor

----------


## poolguywindsor

I was curious as we stayed there last new year and had a great time, but was like $1200 adults and $600 something for kids Good luck to them, up in the Beaches price range!

----------


## Vince

^^^^We stayed there as well this year.As matter in fact the last week they was open.Kinda saw that coming.GREAT STAFF there.Hope thay all get to come back.But out of our price range.Find some where else to stay and stay longer!!~IMO~Looks like if they get tourist going  to there they can pay it off soon.~IMO!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I took a look around at what they are doing, and its going to be really nice, but I am still sticker shocked!

Vince I agree one of the best AI staff,s I ever have come across!

----------


## NikkiB

I'd just like to meet whoever could afford that.....

----------


## poolguywindsor

It isn't even if you could, but why, with so many reasonable choices in Negril?

----------

